# ISC



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, this is one for the chaps I think? I have recently started ISC but am having problems   and was wondering if anyone is having the same treatment? As this is a very embarrassing and delicate subject I would prefer any replies via a PM and NOT on the open forum    many thanks.
curlyboy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what's ISC? :?:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not saying on here.it could embarass the op.

cabby


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Curly, can't help but can say that *no* medical treatment should ever be considered embarrassing. Good luck. It doesn't take much googling to find out what it is...I'd recommend not doing an image search though...


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I knew I could rely on your discretion.

curlyboy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I googled ISC, and now I know, its...................









Internet Scrabble Club :lol: 

I didnt find anything medical though, hope it aint too bad whatever it may be.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> I googled ISC, and now I know, its...................
> 
> Internet Scrabble Club :lol:
> 
> ...


yes, I got that as well.... :roll:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Bubblehead said:


> I googled ISC, and now I know, its...................
> Internet Scrabble Club :lol:


No - you are mistaken. I also looked and without doubt it is the International Seismological Centre.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is the first word Itchy ? :?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Curlyboy, I've sent you a PM! :wink:


----------

